# 2 NYC Cops ambushed and killed in Brooklyn



## AquaHull

Shooter dead from a self inflicted gun shot
No linky but only CNN is showing it so far.


----------



## bigwheel

Prayers said. Blame the idiot mayor.


----------



## Mish

Horrible!! 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/12/20/new-york-city-police-officers-shot/20698679/


----------



## Smitty901

Sad news. I wonder how long before we get the real details?


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Sad news. I wonder how long before we get the real details?


Like, what was the murderer's name?


----------



## Sasquatch

bigwheel said:


> Prayers said. Blame the idiot mayor.


Blame the idiot mayor and the idiot protesters. I'm just speculating here but I would guess this guy was mentally unstable and saw the protesters screaming about the cops, then decided he was going to martyr himself to help the situation. Especially since the protesters were chanting about dead cops.


----------



## Moonshinedave

What do you expect! With the Idiot mayor, with the president of the United States race baiting, not to mention Eric Holder attorney general, and Obama having none other than Al Sharpton, the biggest racist in America, as his personal race adviser. I am surprised it took this long.


----------



## Smitty901

Moonshinedave said:


> What do you expect! With the Idiot mayor, with the president of the United States race baiting, not to mention Eric Holder attorney general, and Obama having none other than Al Sharpton, the biggest racist in America, as his personal race adviser. I am surprised it took this long.


 His goal to fuel underlying hate. To bring about social unrest. He is doing a fine job . Give him credit he is good at what he does.


----------



## Deebo

Sad and praying for the families.


----------



## Diver

Fox is covering it. The guy was a gang member from Baltimore. While all the commentators are trying to connect this to everything else that is going on, I don't see the connection. I'm going to wait for more news before concluding it is in any way related.


----------



## Denton

Didn't know gang members killed themselves after killing others. Doesn't sound right.


----------



## Ripon

Gunman kills self after 2 NYPD cops fatally shot ?execution style? as ?revenge? for Garner | New York Post

NY Post is showing a tweet for social media post that says shooter killed his girl friend and was wanted....then posted he would get even for Brown and Garner.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Didn't know gang members killed themselves after killing others. Doesn't sound right.


I agree, it doesn't sound right. That's why I am waiting before drawing any conclusions. Do we have a gang member with mental problems? Did the guy really shoot himself? Was he really a gang member? I can wait awhile to see what they figure out. Right now I figure half of what is reported is probably wrong and even that does not add up.


----------



## Danm

Denton said:


> Didn't know gang members killed themselves after killing others. Doesn't sound right.


sounds like a false flag to me 1 gangbanger ambushed two leo in a car killed both with headshots then without being chased got away and offed himself smells funny.


----------



## Ripon

Nothing in the NY Post article which details the thugs criminal history note a gang affiliation.


----------



## Slippy

Scumbag was reportedly a gang member in the Black Guerilla Family and his name was Ismaayial Brinsley. He posted on some social media site that "if they take 1 of ours, we take one of them".

Two NYPD cops shot dead in Brooklyn 'revenge' killing - NY Daily News


----------



## Chipper

Has to be false. Can't happen in a gun free zone.


----------



## Danm

Slippy said:


> Scumbag was reportedly a gang member in the Black Guerilla Family and his name was Ismaayial Brinsley. He posted on some social media site that "if they take 1 of ours, we take one of them".
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot dead in Brooklyn 'revenge' killing - NY Daily News


If thats the guy i know somthings funny with this Black males traditionaly dont kill themselves they either go out in a hail of lead or go to prison as hero cop killer.


----------



## Slippy

Danm said:


> If thats the guy i know somthings funny with this Black males traditionaly dont kill themselves they either go out in a hail of lead or go to prison as hero cop killer.


Black muslime?


----------



## Danm

Slippy said:


> Black muslime?


could be


----------



## Smitty901

So much for not being related to Brown and Garner

“I’m Putting Wings on Pigs Today,” a person believed to be the gunman wrote in an Instagram post that referenced both Brown and Garner posted just three hours before the officers were shot, the New York Post reported


----------



## Ripon

?Can they breathe?? Execution-style killing of two NYPD officers celebrated; ?Salute the shooter? | Twitchy

Tell me the left entitlement crowd isn't fascist?


----------



## Smitty901

Ripon said:


> ?Can they breathe?? Execution-style killing of two NYPD officers celebrated; ?Salute the shooter? | Twitchy
> 
> Tell me the left entitlement crowd isn't fascist?


 Wonder why LEO are a bit edge around young blacks.


----------



## dsdmmat

Unfortunately the politicians are always putting the police in the position of being in a no win situation. 

They pass laws that piss off the honest citizen and make the cops be the bad guys for enforcing them.
They publicly criticize the police for doing their job when a certain minority is involved.


----------



## Denton

dsdmmat said:


> Unfortunately the politicians are always putting the police in the position of being in a no win situation.
> 
> They pass laws that piss off the honest citizen and make the cops be the bad guys for enforcing them.
> They publicly criticize the police for doing their job when a certain minority is involved.


Trouble is, no cop has to enforce a bad statute. That is their own doing. If they aren't aware of that, that is also on them. That doesn't mean shooting them, though.

Has Obama come out to condemn the murders? If he had sons, would they look like those two murdered cops?

Wait. He is on vacation. No time for this.


----------



## Smitty901

After Obama, Holder ,Sharpton and the rest of stooges fuel the fires they seem surprised something like this happens.


----------



## TG

The worst part? When these police officers were dying, many people gathered to watch and yell: "They deserved to die!".. 

Absolutely sickening. I hope they never need 911


----------



## Kauboy

TG said:


> The worst part? When these police officers were dying, many people gathered to watch and yell: "They deserved to die!"..
> 
> Absolutely sickening. I hope they never need 911


I hope they do, and help never comes...


----------



## TG

Police & fire fighters saluting as the two slain NYPD officers' bodies are transported. (from Reuters)


----------



## Slippy

The more I think about this the more disgusted I get. It was just days ago that multiple protests occurred in NYC where the chant was; "What do we want? Dead Cops, When do we want it? Now"

The mayor of NYC, the Gov of NY, the President of the US and the Atty Gen supported these protests and did not say one thing about this. They are freakin disgusting.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> The more I think about this the more disgusted I get. It was just days ago that multiple protests occurred in NYC where the chant was; "What do we want? Dead Cops, When do we want it? Now"
> 
> The mayor of NYC, the Gov of NY, the President of the US and the Atty Gen supported these protests and did not say one thing about this. They are freakin disgusting.


 This is what they want and more of it. Social unrest fuels their power. Fear is they best tool. Classic community organizer stuff


----------



## Deebo

It gas begun. Stock up on essentials. 
Water, and ammo. That's my thoughts. 
If, he really did the posts about cop killing, it is gonna get ugly. 
America could see the next civil war before Christmas. 
Mark my words, it's going to get UGLY.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

You know all is with cops and blacks reminds me of this. Expressly how the news covers it........


."It’s the schemers that put you where you are. You were a schemer, you had plans, and uh, look where that got you. I just did what I do best. I took your plan and I turned it on itself. Look what I did, to this city with a few drums of gas and a couple of bullets. Hm? You know what, you know what I noticed? Nobody panics when things go according to plan. Even if the plan is horrifying. If tomorrow I tell the press that like a gang banger, will get shot, or a truckload of soldiers will be blown up, nobody panics, because it’s all, part of the plan. But when I say that one, little old mayor will die, well then everyone loses their minds!"-Joker (dark night rises)

The cops are collateral people expect them to die, so when a cop is killed no big deal. When a black male is killed people lose their #$%^. The news is the schemer always has a plan to add fuel to the fire and the race baiters are the ones enjoying the Carnegie/mayhem and making due with what they have


----------



## Denton

Deebo said:


> It gas begun. Stock up on essentials.
> Water, and ammo. That's my thoughts.
> If, he really did the posts about cop killing, it is gonna get ugly.
> America could see the next civil war before Christmas.
> Mark my words, it's going to get UGLY.


Man, I hope not. I'm too tired for such a thing.


----------



## oddapple

Not much farther and they'll be so rabid it won't matter anymore....


----------



## Deebo

Denton said:


> Man, I hope not. I'm too tired for such a thing.


Oh, believe me, I don't want to imagine it, but I see an ugly next couple of days. If there's video of people around dead cops saying they deserve to die, and it gets out, I wouldn't wanna look like any of the assholes who were there. 
For an interesting read, Google, the Elaine Arkansas race war, which, a friend did a report on. 
Basically, there was sipposedly a planned event, to slaughter all the white people around, was found out, and a huge amount of killling went on. Numbers vary, as do the blame, but I saw a railroad car photograph, full of bodies. 
I can't see this blowing over, but then again, didn't some Secretary get her head chopped off about two months ago?
Amazing, what gets the spotlight in America.


----------



## Diver

I still think it is fishy and they don't know what really went down here.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> I still think it is fishy and they don't know what really went down here.


Let me sum it up for you;

A certain segment of the population wants more free stuff. They don't want to work for it so they try and take it from others. They hate the police for arresting them and making their life difficult. To them the police mean they go to jail, get free room/board and free gay sex but its behind bars so they are pissed.

They are very stupid, evil and immoral and the liberal socialist troublemakers have stirred them up to a frenzy. An organization of stupid, evil, immoral people called the Black Guerilla Family (or some such nonsense) decided they would kill some cops so they did. They figured that NYC was a good location to do so because the Mayor thinks like them.

No fish involved just a stupid culture of lazy assed evil fools.


----------



## Piratesailor

Sharpton, de blasio, blood is on your hands. 

I'm so completely disgusted. 

One side of me says the police should just pull out of these areas and let the animals take care of themselves. The other side of me hopes these types of people are In the minority and the silent majority will take action and speak up... And NOT thru the voices of Al and his race baiters. .

And I know the boys in blue wouldn't pull out anyway. 

Now I wonder what our race baiter in chief will say.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ripon said:


> ?Can they breathe?? Execution-style killing of two NYPD officers celebrated; ?Salute the shooter? | Twitchy
> 
> Tell me the left entitlement crowd isn't fascist?


I just scanned this.. Disgusting. I can't even begin to express my revoltion.


----------



## Slippy

The video below is further evidence of the evil socialists who support violence against police and anyone else who stands in their way.


----------



## Slippy

More info coming out on the muslime cop killer;
People Get Ready, there's a Train a-comin'...
Cop Killer Ismaaiyl Brinsley Posted Quranic Verse: ?And Strike Terror Into Their Hearts? | PJ Tatler


----------



## Diver

Well, the news just stated that the cops were shot with a "semi silver automatic" whatever that is. :-(


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> Well, the news just stated that the cops were shot with a "semi silver automatic" whatever that is. :-(


Post that news article so we can laugh at it.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Denton said:


> Like, what was the murderer's name?


 If the shooter was black, we'll likely hear nothing. If he was white,and the officers were black...well, Sharpton will be on it like a Pit-Bull on a Poodle. From the sketchy information I've read, One Officer was Latino? and the other Asian? Not sure. Anyone else know?


----------



## shootbrownelk

Smitty901 said:


> Wonder why LEO are a bit edge around young blacks.


 If they weren't before, they sure as hell will be now. Where the hell is "Al Our Pal" Sharpton now??


----------



## Ripon

This story will be buried before the cops. Just like the two deputies out of sacramento killed by an criminal illegal alien a month or so back...



shootbrownelk said:


> If the shooter was black, we'll likely hear nothing. If he was white,and the officers were black...well, Sharpton will be on it like a Pit-Bull on a Poodle. From the sketchy information I've read, One Officer was Latino? and the other Asian? Not sure. Anyone else know?


----------



## Diver

The shooter's picture has been on the news. He was black. The coverage seems to be non-stop at the moment though given the "semi silver automatic" I don't know how much to believe.


----------



## Denton

Union: NYPD Now a 'Wartime' Police Dept.

"Starting IMMEDIATELY: At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be.

"IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest.

"These are precautions that were taken in the 1970's when police officers were ambushed and executed on a regular basis.

"The mayor's hands are literally dripping with our blood because of his words actions and policies and we have, for the first time in a number of years, become a 'wartime' police department. We will act accordingly."


----------



## Danm

someone killed a leo in florida also
Florida Cop Shot, Killed in Tarpon Springs Shooting - NBC News


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Union: NYPD Now a 'Wartime' Police Dept.
> 
> "Starting IMMEDIATELY: At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be.
> 
> "IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest.
> 
> "These are precautions that were taken in the 1970's when police officers were ambushed and executed on a regular basis.
> 
> "The mayor's hands are literally dripping with our blood because of his words actions and policies and we have, for the first time in a number of years, become a 'wartime' police department. We will act accordingly."


In that case, the protestors just won.


----------



## MI.oldguy

GF split with him,he goes on spree....damn shame.just shoot yourself ya Ahole!.....


----------



## Deebo

Well, if acting accordingly means keeping themselves safe, I'm all for it. If it means less safety for the working class people stuck in the ghetto, then that stinks. 
I just saw where Holder strongly condemned the shooting, was a 180 on what I figured.


----------



## AquaHull

It gonna inhale air for those DWB in NYC


----------



## Diver

NY is not Chicago.


----------



## 3forus

well if your white, or an officer, or an old person, you need to keep very aware of what is going on around you, as this demographic has been thrown under the buss in the last months, now we are seeing the rouge people act on what they were told in a chant over and over again. keep aware as it will only get more disturbing in the coming months.


----------



## Diver

3forus said:


> well if your white, or an officer, or an old person, you need to keep very aware of what is going on around you, as this demographic has been thrown under the buss in the last months, now we are seeing the rouge people act on what they were told in a chant over and over again. keep aware as it will only get more disturbing in the coming months.


I don't think so. I think some concrete steps will be taken soon. Obama has already asked for funding for body cameras. Keeping stats is federal law, and NY has said they are going to begin reporting. Stop and Frisk and other violations of civil rights are going to be reduced. We may even get lucky and see a reduction in SWAT raids on innocent people. We probably need a few more ideas, but the political cost of being a race baiter is beginning to exceed the political benefit of being a race baiter for Democrats, e.g. DeBlaisio.


----------



## 3forus

diver I'm going to ask how do you know that??


----------



## bigwheel

Stop and Frisk was the main thing that made Noo Yawk City a bit safer under mayor Rudy. He cleaned up Dodge City and de Blassio plunged them back into the dark ages with his commie liberal civil rights non sense bs. Its fixing to get nasty out there. Duck and cover.


----------



## jimb1972

This guy just took the opportunity to be viewed as a hero to the scum instead of the scum that killed his GF to everyone.


----------



## Diver

3forus said:


> diver I'm going to ask how do you know that??


Know which? The steps Obama has already taken? It was in the news. The fact the Justice Dept is supposed to keep stats? Google is my friend. Stop and Frisk? That is one reason DeBlasio got elected, possibly the main reason. People here hate it and there has already been court ordered body cameras due to the use of it. That is a matter of being a local. SWAT raids? We had a case here in NYC where the same apartment has been raided a dozen times by NYPD. The guy they are after died in 2006, so they keep not finding him. (More you can't make this stuff up.) The family has filed a multi-million dollar lawsuit against the city to get them to stop. I think that is going to end with the folks having enough money to retire elsewhere. If the city does not settle this one there will wind up being a precedent that forces more care in the use of SWAT. I expect the city to settle.

NYC also has the Akai Gurley case, another multi-million dollar lawsuit in the works for beating up a 5'4" 84 year old man for jaywalking early this year, and a history that includes Amadou Diallo and Abner Louima. Abner Louima retired to FL with several million of the city's money after his case. Amadou Diallo was not so fortunate but both cases are extremely well remembered locally. Both of those cases are worth Googling if you don't know who they are. There are Wikipedia articles on both.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> Well, the news just stated that the cops were shot with a "semi silver automatic" whatever that is. :-(


Saw a pic of it posted over at TaurusArmed.net ( a sister forum). It is a stainless Taurus PT92. Good weapon, if you like those 92s.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Saw a pic of it posted over at TaurusArmed.net ( a sister forum). It is a stainless Taurus PT92. Good weapon, if you like those 92s.


Wouldn't it be nice if reporters could actually say something like "Taurus PT92", or even just "pistol" instead of "semi silver automatic"? I also find it amazing that in news reports every rifle seems to be an assault weapon. You'd think criminals would just use whatever was handy and that at random a few of them would not be assault weapons.


----------



## turbo6

This jackass wanted revenge for blacks dying at the hands of white police officers... so he goes out and murdered a Latino and Asian cop.


----------



## Diver

turbo6 said:


> This jackass wanted revenge for blacks dying at the hands of white police officers... so he goes out and murdered a Latino and Asian cop.


You're prejudging this on several levels. First, there is an open question as to whether he was mentally ill. He did shoot his girlfriend, who wasn't a cop, as well. Second, you are assuming it is racially motivated. He may have disliked cops of any color. Finally, why travel from Baltimore to NY to shoot a couple cops? Don't they have cops in Baltimore?

I think it will be awhile before we get the full story on the shooter, not to mention the pistol.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Diver said:


> I don't think so. I think some concrete steps will be taken soon. Obama has already asked for funding for body cameras. Keeping stats is federal law, and NY has said they are going to begin reporting. Stop and Frisk and other violations of civil rights are going to be reduced. We may even get lucky and see a reduction in SWAT raids on innocent people. We probably need a few more ideas, but the political cost of being a race baiter is beginning to exceed the political benefit of being a race baiter for Democrats, e.g. DeBlaisio.


What a load of crap. How is this any different then obama, sharpton, de blasio, and holder totally ignoring that 2 THUGS died because they broke the law and resisted arrest, although in one's case I contend that he died because he was a fat tub of guts? These morons are protesting the deaths of two THUGS and the idiotic mantra is that the Cops have to change? Two Cops doing their duty are assassinated by another thug and instead of condemning him someone posts about the things that have to be done on the Cops side to solve the "problem"? How about slapping down any protester that breaks the law, which includes trespassing on private property? How about condemning protesters and continuously point out that the two "heroes" of these sh*t for brains morons were CRIMINALS, THUGS, and it's THEIR fault they are dead?


----------



## Notsoyoung

Diver said:


> You're prejudging this on several levels. First, there is an open question as to whether he was mentally ill. He did shoot his girlfriend, who wasn't a cop, as well. Second, you are assuming it is racially motivated. He may have disliked cops of any color. Finally, why travel from Baltimore to NY to shoot a couple cops? Don't they have cops in Baltimore?
> 
> I think it will be awhile before we get the full story on the shooter, not to mention the pistol.


What about the "mystery" of the pistol? Gee, some newscaster who knows nothing about firearms said "semi silver automatic" instead of "silver semi-automatic" and it's supposed to be some kind of great mystery? So what? What a shock, the news got the description of a firearm wrong. We know that it wasn't "silver" but once again, SO WHAT?

The guy was a thug who went to NY City in order to kill some NY City Cops in revenge for the death of the fat tub criminal who died resisting arrest. Going from Baltimore to New York is not like hiking across the country on foot. It probably only took him a couple of hours.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Notsoyoung said:


> What about the "mystery" of the pistol? Gee, some newscaster who knows nothing about firearms said "semi silver automatic" instead of "silver semi-automatic" and it's supposed to be some kind of great mystery? So what? What a shock, the news got the description of a firearm wrong. We know that it wasn't "silver" but once again, SO WHAT?
> 
> The guy was a thug who went to NY City in order to kill some NY City Cops in revenge for the death of the fat tub criminal who died resisting arrest. Going from Baltimore to New York is not like hiking across the country on foot. It probably only took him a couple of hours.


 Silver slide/black polymer frame=semi-silver. Not many journalists are weapons experts. Come to think of it...not many journalists are actually journalists. My thoughts are that the cowardly thug killed the first Officers he came across. It probably wouldn't have mattered what ethnic group they were, so long as they were NYC cops and he could catch them with their guard down.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if reporters could actually say something like "Taurus PT92", or even just "pistol" instead of "semi silver automatic"? I also find it amazing that in news reports every rifle seems to be an assault weapon. You'd think criminals would just use whatever was handy and that at random a few of them would not be assault weapons.


It was most likely a typo coupled with sheer incompetence. And we all know that the media has been showing their incompetence for years now, none of them are journalists anymore.

The point you made about Obama asking for money or trying to mandate body cameras is another example of over-reaching government. Why should I have to pay for NYC or Chicago or LA cops to wear federally funded body cameras when they attempt to enforce the over-reaching laws that their socialist "leaders" impose?
FUBAR


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> You're prejudging this on several levels. First, there is an open question as to whether he was mentally ill. He did shoot his girlfriend, who wasn't a cop, as well. Second, you are assuming it is racially motivated. He may have disliked cops of any color. Finally, why travel from Baltimore to NY to shoot a couple cops? Don't they have cops in Baltimore?
> 
> I think it will be awhile before we get the full story on the shooter, not to mention the pistol.


Well, he was a muslime so Yes, he was mentally ill. Now he's dead so that's good. And if you think he was not a racist, well, you are very naive.


----------



## dannydefense

Diver said:


> You're prejudging this on several levels. First, there is an open question as to whether he was mentally ill. He did shoot his girlfriend, who wasn't a cop, as well. Second, you are assuming it is racially motivated. He may have disliked cops of any color. Finally, why travel from Baltimore to NY to shoot a couple cops? Don't they have cops in Baltimore?


Whether he was mentally ill? It doesn't take a masters degree, of course he was mentally ill. A balanced healthy person doesn't go on a shooting rampage. It is neither a question, nor a defense, except for those who want to piss around.


----------



## Diver

dannydefense said:


> Whether he was mentally ill? It doesn't take a masters degree, of course he was mentally ill. A balanced healthy person doesn't go on a shooting rampage. It is neither a question, nor a defense, except for those who want to piss around.


As of last I saw on the news, the police were still researching his mental health history. Furthermore, if this is a case of mental illness that reduces the connection, if any, to current events.


----------



## Notsoyoung

He himself stated that he was going to kill the Cops because of the crap the moronic "protestors" are spouting. These idiots are chanting about killing Police officers and then when someone says that he is going to kill Police officers as a result of the things that the scum is chanting, it is a little hard to swallow that there is no "proof" that is why he did it. The two pieces of garbage who died where THUGS and the morons doing their little protests are idiots.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> You're prejudging this on several levels. First, there is an open question as to whether he was mentally ill. He did shoot his girlfriend, who wasn't a cop, as well. Second, you are assuming it is racially motivated. He may have disliked cops of any color. Finally, why travel from Baltimore to NY to shoot a couple cops? Don't they have cops in Baltimore?
> 
> I think it will be awhile before we get the full story on the shooter, not to mention the pistol.


No, I would say that we know his intentions by his social media posting. Put wings on pigs - that means kill cops. Pretty simple.
Traveled to NY to kill cops, where the media reported the killing of a black man by the cops. That didn't happen in Baltimore.
Mental illness. Nope. Evil. Sure. Evil doesn't stop one from making and carrying out plans such as the one he carried out. As a matter of fact, evil can drive one to do such things, including killing one's girl friend.


----------



## dannydefense

Diver said:


> As of last I saw on the news, the police were still researching his mental health history. Furthermore, if this is a case of mental illness that reduces the connection, if any, to current events.


Are you suggesting someone that fatally shoots 3 people can be anything but mental? I'm a simple man, I don't see this as psychology 101. He was mentally disturbed. My pet hamster knows that (I don't have a pet hamster, but if I did, he'd know that).

I'm not sure which fight you're fighting but I hope it's successful. The guy was a piece of sh. He had mental problems. It's a good thing he's not with us anymore and a tragedy that those 3 people aren't.


----------



## Diver

So Denton votes no on mental illness and dannydefense votes yes to mental illness. I am willing to wait and see what comes from the investigation.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> So Denton votes no on mental illness and dannydefense votes yes to mental illness. I am willing to wait and see what comes from the investigation.


And I vote I'm glad the murdering muslime is dead.


----------



## Denton

Investigation. Are we waiting for the "official" investigation? OK. Here. Allow me.

"Official investigation into the shooting of two NYPD police officers indicate the shooter was a lone, disturbed gunman, not connected to Islam other than a name that could mean anything in today's glorious multicultural society, killed his girl friend and two NYPD officers because he stopped taking SSRIs because his prescription ran out and he had not signed up on the Affordable Healthcare as he was supposed to do."

Not bad, huh?

From Walid Shoebat. Of course, this won't be the official version at all, will it?

The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist (BE PREPARED FOR MORE MUSLIM VIOLENCE IN AMERICA) - Walid Shoebat

From his Farcebook page...


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Investigation. Are we waiting for the "official" investigation? OK. Here. Allow me.
> 
> "Official investigation into the shooting of two NYPD police officers indicate the shooter was a lone, disturbed gunman, not connected to Islam other than a name that could mean anything in today's glorious multicultural society, killed his girl friend and two NYPD officers because he stopped taking SSRIs because his prescription ran out and he had not signed up on the Affordable Healthcare as he was supposed to do."
> 
> Not bad, huh?
> 
> From Walid Shoebat. Of course, this won't be the official version at all, will it?
> 
> The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist (BE PREPARED FOR MORE MUSLIM VIOLENCE IN AMERICA) - Walid Shoebat
> 
> From his Farcebook page...


Yeah, that seems to cover every likely possibility.


----------



## Denton

From Breitbart...

NYPD Killer May Have Attended WTC Bomber's Mosque


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> From Breitbart...
> 
> NYPD Killer May Have Attended WTC Bomber's Mosque


I'll definitely wait for the final investigation to conclude! LOL


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Very sad. Right in my back yard. was just there last week


----------



## Charles Martel

dsdmmat said:


> Unfortunately the politicians are always putting the police in the position of being in a no win situation.
> 
> They pass laws that piss off the honest citizen and make the cops be the bad guys for enforcing them.
> They publicly criticize the police for doing their job when a certain minority is involved.


Police have an ethical obligation to cease enforcing laws that violate civil liberties. Otherwise, police are just as complicit as those who make bad laws and policies.


----------



## Auntie

My personal feelings on this are difficult to put into words. I think this sums it up best for me:


----------



## Notsoyoung

I believe that ALL of the "protesters" either suffer from mental illness and/or are incredibly STUPID.


----------



## CrossbowJoe

All this is being orchestrated. But it is a risky gamble by the puppet masters. They are playing two groups against each other. The left media(blacks, white guilt libs, fence-sitting white guilt politicians). Against the old guard....
And their end result is a well balanced society with little or no criminal activity and ****** portrayed as the evil oppressor.
This could blow up in the face of the puppet masters.


----------



## Diver

CrossbowJoe said:


> All this is being orchestrated. But it is a risky gamble by the puppet masters. They are playing two groups against each other. The left media(blacks, white guilt libs, fence-sitting white guilt politicians). Against the old guard....
> And their end result is a well balanced society with little or no criminal activity and ****** portrayed as the evil oppressor.
> This could blow up in the face of the puppet masters.


Are you just saying that everyone involved has an agenda or are you expressing a new conspiracy theory?


----------



## bigwheel

yep..let us lock and load.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Notsoyoung said:


> I believe that ALL of the "protesters" either suffer from mental illness and/or are incredibly STUPID.


 All the above is probably true, and to invest so much time protesting, most probably don't have a job to go to either.


----------



## Denton

More for the "final investigation" to consider....



> The Muslim NYPD cop killer Ismaaiyl Abdullah Brinsley worked for a Muslim Brotherhood front group, according to his Facebook page.
> 
> GotNews.com has confirmed and exclusively discovered that Brinsley went by another name - Ismaaiyl Abdullah-Muhammad - and that he worked for the Islamic Society of North America.
> 
> The Islamic Society of North America is a Muslim Brotherhood front group that was described as an unindicted co-conspirator by the Justice Department in the 2007 Holy Land terror cases.


BREAKING, EXCLUSIVE: NYPD Cop Killer Worked For Alleged Muslim Terror Front Group - GotNews


----------



## 3forus

he killed , his mother knew he was a psychopath, she tried to warn the pd in the area, I think the cops are in the who cares mode as long as they get home, and I DON"T BLAME them one bit. I blame OBAMA HOLDER AND all those that are power hungry and could care less about anyone. SO NOW they will PC this to a person NOT RIGHT IN THE HEAD??? we used to house them and keep track of them not so long ago, but apparently it cost too much money for the bigs wanted that money for other resons mostly for a slush fund to do away with other citizens rights that work everyday and pay taxes.


----------



## Diver

3forus said:


> he killed , his mother knew he was a psychopath, she tried to warn the pd in the area, I think the cops are in the who cares mode as long as they get home, and I DON"T BLAME them one bit. I blame OBAMA HOLDER AND all those that are power hungry and could care less about anyone. SO NOW they will PC this to a person NOT RIGHT IN THE HEAD??? we used to house them and keep track of them not so long ago, but apparently it cost too much money for the bigs wanted that money for other resons mostly for a slush fund to do away with other citizens rights that work everyday and pay taxes.


We pretty much cleared out the asylums 40 years ago. Having psychotics loose on the streets is pretty much normal now.


----------



## Diver

Just when I thought this could not get any more crazy:

Everytown for Gun Safety blames cop shooting on lax gun laws - NY Daily News


----------



## 3forus

yes but what is wrong with keeping them monitored? Should we just let them do what the please,??? What would you think if he killed one of your family members???


----------



## Diver

3forus said:


> yes but what is wrong with keeping them monitored? Should we just let them do what the please,??? What would you think if he killed one of your family members???


Is this directed at anyone in particular? I think we should have more ability to get help for the mentally ill, including the ability to commit the seriously deranged.


----------



## Prepared One

Diver said:


> Just when I thought this could not get any more crazy:
> 
> Everytown for Gun Safety blames cop shooting on lax gun laws - NY Daily News


I could have guessed this comming. With this guys priors he would never have bought a gun legally. They just don't get it. If the psycho's and criminals want a gun it's as simple as walking to the corner. No forms, no ID's. I can buy a 40 Mil for about 150 to 200 dollars on the street in Houston. Dumb ass morons!


----------



## ekim

What will happen when those that are pushing this crap get caught in the middle and it's they're life on the line. Whom are they going to call, a cop, and if he doesn't get there soon enough what will they say then! As for me I try to keep myself aware and I CC where ever I can and probably some places I shouldn't. Me calling 911 may be the second thing I do, after the loud bang bang bang and I make sure the area is secure and I reload.


----------



## Diver

ekim said:


> What will happen when those that are pushing this crap get caught in the middle and it's they're life on the line. Whom are they going to call, a cop, and if he doesn't get there soon enough what will they say then! As for me I try to keep myself aware and I CC where ever I can and probably some places I shouldn't. Me calling 911 may be the second thing I do, after the loud bang bang bang and I make sure the area is secure and I reload.


You just answered your own question. They're going to do what they do now, just as you do. They're going to take care of themselves the best they can and any calls will come afterward.


----------



## CrossbowJoe

Diver said:


> Are you just saying that everyone involved has an agenda or are you expressing a new conspiracy theory?


No, the sheeple marching in the streets have no agenda(they don't even have a brain). Same goes for the media/political puppets. New conspiracy theory? Nothing new, merely the inch by inch, year by year, decade by decade push for a One World Government. You don't think our society has strayed from 50 years ago, 80, 150?
In your opinion, are we going in a direction that will benefit a freedom based society in general, or benefit those at the top of the food chain?


----------



## Diver

CrossbowJoe said:


> No, the sheeple marching in the streets have no agenda(they don't even have a brain). Same goes for the media/political puppets. New conspiracy theory? Nothing new, merely the inch by inch, year by year, decade by decade push for a One World Government. You don't think our society has strayed from 50 years ago, 80, 150?
> In your opinion, are we going in a direction that will benefit a freedom based society in general, or benefit those at the top of the food chain?


I don't understand you. You seem to simultaneously be against the protestors who are opposed to the police, and at the same time complaining that we are on a slow march to a police state.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> I don't understand you. You seem to simultaneously be against the protestors who are opposed to the police, and at the same time complaining that we are on a slow march to a police state.


Simple. The protesters haven't the first clue about the problem. They aren't marching over the erosion of our constitutionally protected rights or the building of a New World order that will be "illegally" imposed on the citizenry. No, there concern is that only one color of people's lives matter and that the way to prove that is to impede the travel and the shopping of other citizens. Of course, these same people stand silent about anything else.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Simple. The protesters haven't the first clue about the problem. They aren't marching over the erosion of our constitutionally protected rights or the building of a New World order that will be "illegally" imposed on the citizenry. No, there concern is that only one color of people's lives matter and that the way to prove that is to impede the travel and the shopping of other citizens. Of course, these same people stand silent about anything else.


That didn't seem to be all he was saying. He concluded on a different note, at least as I was reading it. That's why I was asking him what he meant. He seemed to contradict himself.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> That didn't seem to be all he was saying. He concluded on a different note, at least as I was reading it. That's why I was asking him what he meant. He seemed to contradict himself.


Well, I don't know, then. Can't say I didn't try.


----------



## Diver

I also don't get what the New World Order has to do with this. That might be an interesting topic, (or not) but this particular protest seems to be all about the NY police, nothing else. Wouldn't the New World Order also imply more police enforcing whatever came with the New World Order? I haven't seen or heard anything that indicates a connection to the New World Order.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> I also don't get what the New World Order has to do with this. That might be an interesting topic, (or not) but this particular protest seems to be all about the NY police, nothing else. Wouldn't the New World Order also imply more police enforcing whatever came with the New World Order? I haven't seen or heard anything that indicates a connection to the New World Order.


No, not yet. Playing the iron-fisted hand too soon is not good tactic. Societal disarray to the point where people want the iron fist is what they want. We aren't there, yet.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> No, not yet. Playing the iron-fisted hand too soon is not good tactic. Societal disarray to the point where people want the iron fist is what they want. We aren't there, yet.


So you're saying that the protestors, who don't have a clue in post #101, are actually so devious they want to break down society in post #105, in order to bring about a call for a totalitarian state?

Or are you suggesting that is what Crossbow is saying?


----------



## oddapple

Diver said:


> So you're saying that the protestors, who don't have a clue in post #101, are actually so devious they want to break down society in post #105, in order to bring about a call for a totalitarian state?
> 
> Or are you suggesting that is what Crossbow is saying?


I think most of us have been saying they're so ridiculously stupid they have no idea, nor the character or morals to care what the or their effect is on anyone or snything. That's why dems picked them. You tell them what they think and watch them self destruct. 
Maybe stupid didn't start out evil, but it sure ends up leading there. This could be the biggest plot? - but you've got a volunteer criminal army all independent operators of mini mayhem happy to be clueless and in it for their self. Hard to pin it on you? 
Who knows? I have been trying to ignore all things feeguson. When they get the people who did try, who did think we were supposed to be in it together, that is who I have to go stand with. I can't see what I have in common with any of those feckless lemmings. I still have to try on a daily basis, have no fat welfare check or food stamps for christmas (better than being a parasite or a plain neeker tho) and if the "plot" was to make everybody disgusted, that worked.
After they pulled that on two people sitting there, not even white, that pretty much says something to everyone and I couldn't care less what those cops do, or won't do about it. I'm waiting for the mayors wild savage army to get to his house so he can call 911.....


----------



## CrossbowJoe

Diver said:


> I don't understand you. You seem to simultaneously be against the protestors who are opposed to the police, and at the same time complaining that we are on a slow march to a police state.


The 'protesters' are merely brainwashed tools. If they are so concerned about black lives(and that seems to be their focus, not excessive police tactics in general), why aren't they up in arms regarding all the black-on-black murders that go on every day, every month, every year, all across America? Why aren't they protesting the absolute decay of black communities in every major city? 
Why are they so worked up about a very small group of events, when they are gunning each other down left and right on a daily basis? Where is there concern over all the major issues that plague the black communities(high unemployment, fatherless babies everywhere, drug use, crime, etc)?

And the term 'police state' you refer to has nothing to do with LEO's. It translates into a government that operates as a dictatorship. Local police are not what the term means. But you know that, right?


----------



## Diver

CrossbowJoe said:


> The 'protesters' are merely brainwashed tools. If they are so concerned about black lives(and that seems to be their focus, not excessive police tactics in general), why aren't they up in arms regarding all the black-on-black murders that go on every day, every month, every year, all across America? Why aren't they protesting the absolute decay of black communities in every major city?
> Why are they so worked up about a very small group of events, when they are gunning each other down left and right on a daily basis? Where is there concern over all the major issues that plague the black communities(high unemployment, fatherless babies everywhere, drug use, crime, etc)?
> 
> And the term 'police state' you refer to has nothing to do with LEO's. It translates into a government that operates as a dictatorship. Local police are not what the term means. But you know that, right?


Well, I think I finally understand that, as well as the comments by oddapple, I think it is a huge mistake to mix NYC with the protests elsewhere. While there are certainly some who would like to take advantage of the protests and cast them as racial, NYPD, unlike Ferguson, reflects the racial makeup of the city. Even Eric Garner's family says what happened is not racial.

However, if you follow news in NY you will be aware that it is not a small number of events:

In 179 NYPD-involved deaths, only 3 indicted ? EXCLUSIVE - NY Daily News

and this:

Cops bloody old man ? for jaywalking | New York Post

and if we go back a bit further:

Abner Louima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

then we have:

NYPD: 9 shooting bystander victims hit by police gunfire | Fox News

and the most recent death:

EXCLUSIVE: Cop texted union rep as Akai Gurley lay dying - NY Daily News

This is a city where it is illegal to possess a gun. There is no concealed carry. You can be stopped and frisked at any time for any reason, or no reason. There are people who have been frisked as much as once a week, just for walking around in their own neighborhoods. The reason they aren't protesting "decay in every major city" is because New York is not in decay. New York is not Chicago or Detroit. New York is quite diverse racially and has a very low crime rate in comparison to other major cities.

There are plenty of people who think the NYPD is one of the worst in the country (I agree) and that civil rights are routinely violated by the NYPD. The people of NY overwhelmingly voted for an anti-police mayor for a reason, namely the NYPD. Unlike the protests in other cities, this one is very much a local story. The fact this out of town, deranged, gunman shot 2 cops has simply confused a story that is probably misunderstood by most of the country.

You are certainly free to disagree with the protestors, or with me, but if you mix the NY situation with all the others around the country without some critical thought, but don't forget in doing so you are siding with Mayor Michael Bloomberg's personal 35,000 man bodyguard, not to mention Everytown USA.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> So you're saying that the protestors, who don't have a clue in post #101, are actually so devious they want to break down society in post #105, in order to bring about a call for a totalitarian state?
> 
> Or are you suggesting that is what Crossbow is saying?


Sigh.

Did I say they want to bring down society? Nope, I didn't say that. Are they tools to be used? Yup.

Yes, Bloomberg's army, and a very large army at that, right? Yet, they are all painted with the same broad brush of those few news reports.

You said not to confuse the protests of NYC with the ones in Furgeson, yet they use similar chants. Not only that, but which protests across the country may we use for comparison?

Well, I'll compare them to each other, none other or however I see it. You know what? I see them all missing the mark.

They don't give a crap about tyranny, as long as #blacklivesmatter. Knock-out "games" are hunky-dory, and so is black-on-black crime, on the other hand. Does it matter if tyranny is from implied threat, or does it only matter if it busts some skulls? Is freedom being confused with peace? Peace only means the absence of violence, it doesn't mean the peace is due to tranquility.

Now, I could get behind the protests and I could even think they would make a difference if they were protesting the reinstatement of the constitutional republic and all the freedoms it protected and the dissolving of the democracy and all the codes, regulations and big government control that has come with it. Also, if there were some sort of nationwide push to restore decency, ethics, morals and standards to our nation, it would mean something. As it stands, none of that is on their agenda.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Did I say they want to bring down society? Nope, I didn't say that. Are they tools to be used? Yup.
> 
> Yes, Bloomberg's army, and a very large army at that, right? Yet, they are all painted with the same broad brush of those few news reports.
> 
> You said not to confuse the protests of NYC with the ones in Furgeson, yet they use similar chants. Not only that, but which protests across the country may we use for comparison?
> 
> Well, I'll compare them to each other, none other or however I see it. You know what? I see them all missing the mark.
> 
> They don't give a crap about tyranny, as long as #blacklivesmatter. Knock-out "games" are hunky-dory, and so is black-on-black crime, on the other hand. Does it matter if tyranny is from implied threat, or does it only matter if it busts some skulls? Is freedom being confused with peace? Peace only means the absence of violence, it doesn't mean the peace is due to tranquility.
> 
> Now, I could get behind the protests and I could even think they would make a difference if they were protesting the reinstatement of the constitutional republic and all the freedoms it protected and the dissolving of the democracy and all the codes, regulations and big government control that has come with it. Also, if there were some sort of nationwide push to restore decency, ethics, morals and standards to our nation, it would mean something. As it stands, none of that is on their agenda.


I'm inclined to agree with much of this post, but if you join Bloomberg's army, then you are part of it. What I think is on the agenda that I do agree with is if a cop is one of the ones that abuses people, then he should suffer consequences. In NY we have a police force that seldom suffers any consequences, regardless of how egregious the offense. I think the Akai Gurley case is going to be the best case yet for clarifying that. The police have claimed it was an accident, but do you really think the gun jumped out of the holster and shot the guy all by itself? If our police are so "highly trained" why can't the cop involved can't avoid shooting a guy who just walks into a stairwell in an apartment building? This case ranges somewhere from total incompetence to manslaughter. It hasn't emerged from a grand jury yet, but if the guy isn't at least fired, then the protests in NY, as distinct from the rest of the country, are likely to continue until there is some accountability for police homicides.


----------



## Piratesailor

Arm chair quarterbacking. Worthless.


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> Arm chair quarterbacking. Worthless.


So you think cops should just get a pass whenever they kill somebody or brutalize somebody? Was the Abner Louima case arm chair quarterbacking? I don't know of any other job where you can be as immune to accountability as being a member of the NYPD.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> I'm inclined to agree with much of this post, but if you join Bloomberg's army, then you are part of it. What I think is on the agenda that I do agree with is if a cop is one of the ones that abuses people, then he should suffer consequences. In NY we have a police force that seldom suffers any consequences, regardless of how egregious the offense. I think the Akai Gurley case is going to be the best case yet for clarifying that. The police have claimed it was an accident, but do you really think the gun jumped out of the holster and shot the guy all by itself? If our police are so "highly trained" why can't the cop involved can't avoid shooting a guy who just walks into a stairwell in an apartment building? This case ranges somewhere from total incompetence to manslaughter. It hasn't emerged from a grand jury yet, but if the guy isn't at least fired, then the protests in NY, as distinct from the rest of the country, are likely to continue until there is some accountability for police homicides.


Ever been a cop? I ask this because I judge cops from a position of experience. Not everyone should be a cop. If one is spooked easily, one should not be a cop. The incident to which you refer is an obvious case of someone who should never have picked law enforcement as a career. On the other hand, why did the youngun feel it necessary to conduct that seep through the staircase with his gun already drawn? Is it that the stairwell of that public housing building is a place where criminal activity is prevalent? Not that it would be a reason to immediately fire, but that goes back to my premise that there are people who should not be cops. No matter the training, some people can't handle it, no matter how badly they want to be a cop.

Now, you say that, because there are some people of that 30,000+ police force who should not be cops, then all the cops should be viewed the same? This is what you are saying when you say "...then you are a part of it. I would deem that a racist comment were "police officer" a race.
"Accountability for police homicides."

Homicide. The killing of a human by a human. This does not mean the killing is justified or not. It simply means a human life was taken by another human. For example, the recent shooting of an armed thug by a Ferguson police officer is a "homicide." Was it justified? Now, if a homicide is not justified, what level of wrong is it? For example, the killing of the cigarette-selling fellow; was that murder, manslaughter or what? I think we can all agree it was met the level of negligence. At least I believe that to be the case, as I have arrested people in the past, and I can say with certainty that the choking of that man was not necessary.

The point? The point is that the people who are running the streets, spewing vulgarity for all ladies, gentlemen and children to hear as their travels are impeded, are no better than the few officers who make the rest look bad. Those foul-mouthed, rights violating "protesters" have no clue of "laws of nature and nature's God," proper conduct of a worthy culture, or the self-discipline that must accompany liberty.

I agree whole-heartedly accountability is a much needed thing. Personal accountability as well as societal accountability, along with police accountability. Attempting to demand police accountability before We, the People get ourselves back on track simply will not work. We'll just have more idiots holding signs stating mothers shouldn't have to worry about their criminal children coming home without being shot by the police.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> So you think cops should just get a pass whenever they kill somebody or brutalize somebody? Was the Abner Louima case arm chair quarterbacking? I don't know of any other job where you can be as immune to accountability as being a member of the NYPD.


And, we now reach back to 1997 in order to paint a picture of a systemic problem involving a number of people that amounts to a small city in itself?


----------



## Slippy

We are all painfully aware that diver hates the police but Good Lord...Some people will argue with a fence post.


----------



## Piratesailor

We're you there? Are you on the grand jury? Or are you going by facts of the "news". No they shouldn't get s pass but let the legal system work. Arm chair qb is basically bs unless you know the facts. 

And lastly, ever been in a dark stairwell, not knowing if the other guy is dangerous or not? Scared, adrenaline pumping. 

Free pass no.. Accident, maybe, intentional, maybe but the courts will decide. 

Besides, these guys are in a shitty job dealing with shitty people. Shitty things happen.

Of course, please be critical if the nypd and other forces... forget about the lives they actually save or the good they and other forces do. Of course the sensational videos will always make the ****ed up news. Few professions in this world are more scrutinized with cameras than the cops.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> And, we now reach back to 1997 in order to paint a picture of a systemic problem involving a number of people that amounts to a small city in itself?


The systemic problem is police not being held accountable in New York. That hasn't changed, and it isn't arm chair quarterbacking. As far as I am concerned something has to be done on the Akai Gurley case to convince me there has been any change in New York. Guns don't just "accidentally" shoot people.


----------



## Piratesailor

Slippy said:


> We are all painfully aware that diver hates the police but Good Lord...Some people will argue with a fence post.


You are so right! So I'll bow out of this..


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> We're you there? Are you on the grand jury? Or are you going by facts of the "news". No they shouldn't get s pass but let the legal system work. Arm chair qb is basically bs unless you know the facts.
> 
> And lastly, ever been in a dark stairwell, not knowing if the other guy is dangerous or not? Scared, adrenaline pumping.
> 
> Free pass no.. Accident, maybe, intentional, maybe but the courts will decide.
> 
> Besides, these guys are in a shitty job dealing with shitty people. Shitty things happen.
> 
> Of course, please be critical if the nypd and other forces... forget about the lives they actually save or the good they and other forces do. Of course the sensational videos will always make the ****ed up news. Few professions in this world are more scrutinized with cameras than the cops.


So you want to keep a cop who "accidentally" shoots a totally innocent man? People get fired from jobs every day for a whole lot less.

BTW: Being on NYPD is a very lucrative job.


----------



## oddapple

" As it stands, none of that is on their agenda."

No. None of that is on the current agenda. 
The solving of poverty and unemployment is on the agenda and it would be worse, like venezuela, except we still have guns.....


----------



## Piratesailor

Diver said:


> So you want to keep a cop who "accidentally" shoots a totally innocent man? People get fired from jobs every day for a whole lot less.
> 
> BTW: Being on NYPD is a very lucrative job.


And where did I say or imply keeping him? Fired for the accident, sure. Discipline as the grand jury decides, sure. Benched, sure.

Yeah lcurative huh.. So go join up. Make tons of money. Have at it.

Sorry slip.. As they say.. Why be Irish if you can't show it.


----------



## Piratesailor

Oh diver.. You must have a pretty shitty job if you think nypd is lucrative.. 

"Between the one and five year mark, pay is typically about $56K. Those who stay for at least five years earn noticeably more; average salaries at that point reach $60K. For the most part, a representative employee at New York Police Department (NYPD) has been working for 20 years or more and makes $98K annually."

All while dealing with the scum.... Bless them..


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> Oh diver.. You must have a pretty shitty job if you think nypd is lucrative..
> 
> "Between the one and five year mark, pay is typically about $56K. Those who stay for at least five years earn noticeably more; average salaries at that point reach $60K. For the most part, a representative employee at New York Police Department (NYPD) has been working for 20 years or more and makes $98K annually."
> 
> All while dealing with the scum.... Bless them..


The average as you put it is about $100k annually with a benefits package that is unmatched in the private sector. Not bad for a high school graduate as most of them are in NY.

It is still no reason why a cop can just gun down an innocent man, call it an "accident" and have no repercussions whatsoever.


----------



## Diver

oddapple said:


> " As it stands, none of that is on their agenda."
> 
> No. None of that is on the current agenda.
> The solving of poverty and unemployment is on the agenda and it would be worse, like venezuela, except we still have guns.....


It is extremely rare to have a legal gun in NYC, even in your home, so no we don't still have guns.


----------

